# Naguib Mahfouz



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope I've spelled that correctly.

I've read that they are commemorating him and plan to translate all his works by December 2011. I've seen them on Amazon, but just wondering if anybody knew anywhere I could get copies of his books in English.

I presume the AUC might have them, but are they open these days? Are there any other places you know of?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Shorouk Bookstores,(Egypts largest chain of bookstores) have works in English by Naguib Mahfouz, as Dah el Shorouk publishing published Naquib Mahfouz.
I brought Cairo Trilogy(in English), from Shorouk Bookstores - an immense monumental work of 1,500 pages, which the author completed before the July Revolution. The novels were titled with the street names Palace Walk, Palace of Desire, and Sugar Street. Mahfouz set the story in the parts of Cairo where he grew up. They depict the life of the patriarch el-Sayyed Ahmed Abdel Gawad and his family over three generations, from World War I to the 1950s, when King Farouk I was overthrown. With its rich variety of characters and psychological understanding, the work connected Mahfouz to such authors as Balzac, Dickens, Tolstoy, and Galsworthy.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> I hope I've spelled that correctly.
> 
> I've read that they are commemorating him and plan to translate all his works by December 2011. I've seen them on Amazon, but just wondering if anybody knew anywhere I could get copies of his books in English.
> 
> ...


I thought all his books were already translated into English 

Anyway, AUC are open. Here is their catalogue of Arabic literature. http://www.aucpress.com/c-26-arabic-literature.aspx

Also, they will be holding the Tahrir Book Fair from March 31 to April 3 at their Tahrir Campus, downtown. Here is the link

The American University in Cairo Press > News


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> Shorouk Bookstores,(Egypts largest chain of bookstores) have works in English by Naguib Mahfouz, as Dah el Shorouk publishing published Naquib Mahfouz.
> I brought Cairo Trilogy(in English), from Shorouk Bookstores - an immense monumental work of 1,500 pages, which the author completed before the July Revolution. The novels were titled with the street names Palace Walk, Palace of Desire, and Sugar Street. Mahfouz set the story in the parts of Cairo where he grew up. They depict the life of the patriarch el-Sayyed Ahmed Abdel Gawad and his family over three generations, from World War I to the 1950s, when King Farouk I was overthrown. With its rich variety of characters and psychological understanding, the work connected Mahfouz to such authors as Balzac, Dickens, Tolstoy, and Galsworthy.


In a country of over 80 million he's the only author that people talk about, I think he's mediocre, to say the least and no comparison to likes of Dickens, Tolstoy, etc
Book fair, unless it's been completely overhauled, not worth wasting time on. 
Bat


----------

